# 98-2002 TOWNCAR REAR END QUESTION



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

I KNOW U NEED 2 4 LINK THE CAR BUT I FOUND THIS LINCOLN








AND WONDERING IS THIS OK? I WANT 2 KNOW IF THIS IS AN ALTERNATE 2 4LINK THE CAR? CAN U STAND 3 WITH THE REAR END SET UP THIS WAY.. OR JUST LOCK UP THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SEE THIS 1'S DIFFERENT THIS HAS A 4 LINK, BUT CAN THE OTHER TYPE OF REAR END SET UP 3 WHEEL?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i dont see any way to keep the rear end from swaying on the first pic



im about to do me a 4link on mine,,,like the pink one....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 6 2007, 09:26 PM~8056677
> *i dont see any way to keep the rear end from swaying on the first pic
> im about to do me a 4link on mine,,,like the pink one....
> *



YEA THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING... SO THE 1ST PIC U CANT 3 WHEEL... BUT IS IT DRIVEABLE? WITHOUT NUTHING HOLDING THE DIFF?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

if you look close at the first pic it is triangulated. that is making a triangle from you lower trailing arm to your axle. you can only go up or down this way. alot of hoppers build these but thats all they need. you can drive like this too. my 91 lincoln is this way. 
also by the way when you weld this all together it keeps it from swaying all over the place. it will be staionary in this position.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is the part i was talking about.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> YEA THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING... SO THE 1ST PIC U CANT 3 WHEEL... BUT IS IT DRIVEABLE? WITHOUT NUTHING HOLDING THE DIFF?
> [/quot
> 
> 
> no matter how u do it four link or 2 it will move..the rear end in the pic has a bar at the bottom to push the rear upward for better geometry..it does move around i bet..but if you lay it out it should be ok ....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ther is no way for it to move the way that one is set up. you do mean swaying back and forth right. its all welded in a big square u shape l_l .how is that gonna move?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 7 2007, 02:54 PM~8061608
> *ther is no way for it to move the way that one is set up. you do mean  swaying back and forth right. its all welded in a big square u shape l_l .how is that gonna move?
> *




it would still sway,,,not becuz its squared away at the axle...but becuz of the way its mounted towards the front of the car,,,on only 2 links,,,,with bushings im assuming,,,,its gonna sway as the bushing gives,,,thats why people 4 or 3 link it,,,


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

its a 2 link. If the lower bars are short your pinion angle will be way outta wack when you lock it up, with that setup you have to extend your lower bars, the longer the better.

It will sway, there is nothing to keep the rear end from swaying except the front 2 bushings, sure it works great on a hopper,but I personally wouldnt run it on a street car.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

some ppl perfer 3 links over 4 links, what is the differentce


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

yo i got a questions about the Lincon Towncar 2000 and the Cadillac Deville.. so how can these cars withstand the forces juices have on the car with a unibody? and also Ive seen 2000's Lincoln Towncars with a full frame underneath them and i am wondering how to install a full frame onto the towncar and were to get the full frame from?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

and a 2002 towncar with full frame


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Town cars have frames!!!! 2003 and up have frames but have front aluminum engine cross member with the wheel off set of front wheel drive!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

That red lincoln has a 2003 upgrade clip and trunk lights ect


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

Who sells a good four link kit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> yo i got a questions about the Lincon Towncar 2000 and the Cadillac Deville.. so how can these cars withstand the forces juices have on the car with a unibody? and also Ive seen 2000's Lincoln Towncars with a full frame underneath them and i am wondering how to install a full frame onto the towncar and were to get the full frame from?


Unibodys can't withstand the hydraulics unless its low voltage with soft coils/accumulators. Towncars most definately have a frame. Deville had a frame up to '84 when it was still rear wheel drive. Cadi fleetwood or brougham up to '96 has a frame and would be the desired platform for hydraulics.


----------



## Trips1988 (Mar 21, 2019)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> That red lincoln has a 2003 upgrade clip and trunk lights ect


Actually it’s a 2004 Lincoln Town Car with custom front suspension and custom rear suspension, no frame swap.


Redirect Notice


----------

